# Mexicali dentists



## travelinhobo6 (Oct 28, 2017)

I need to have 2 crowns made and am looking for recommendations of dentists in Mexicali (I live in the Coachella Valley of CA, so Mexicali is closest). If any of you have personal dealings with quality dentists there, would you please let me know. Thank you!

P.S. Please note that the last time I needed a dentist, I did as suggested and scoured the internet for sites with recommendations (like yelp, google, etc.). I found it to be a waste of time as most "recommendations" left were clearly fake. So I'm not interested in doing that again.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

If you traveled just a tiny bit further you would find that Los Algodones is essentially a city built on dental/vision/pharmaceutical tourism. Getting patients in and out of the country with the least possible bother is _part_ of what they are selling, you are not apt to find the same convenience in Mexicali. In the Coachella Valley you can't swing a dead cat without hitting some geezer with a favorite dentist in Los Algodones. I, however, have never been there.


----------



## travelinhobo6 (Oct 28, 2017)

Yes, I know about Los Algodones. It was one of the places/reviews I checked out a few years ago when I needed a dentist. But as I said, most if not all the reviews I found for dentists there were fake. But thanks!


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

mattoleriver said:


> If you traveled just a tiny bit further you would find that Los Algodones is essentially a city built on dental/vision/pharmaceutical tourism. Getting patients in and out of the country with the least possible bother is _part_ of what they are selling, you are not apt to find the same convenience in Mexicali. In the Coachella Valley you can't swing a dead cat without hitting some geezer with a favorite dentist in Los Algodones. I, however, have never been there.


I knew Algodones fairly well 25 years ago and didn't return until early this year, passing through. More dentists, more traffic, and a lot of big new houses. There are actual wait times at the border whereas you used to be able to drive right up. Not sure if the new residents are locals, or NorAm retirees spilling over from Arizona. Don't know the scene in Mexicali, but in TJ you have to fight off the dentists and pharmacists as you stroll through Plaza Viva Tijuana. There is also quick access to a special border vehicle lane for people returning to the U.S. with a note from a doctor.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

I live in Mexicali, lots of good quality dentists.

There are some fancy expensive, young but good, dentists close to the border.

HD Ortodoncia y Ortopedia Maxilofacial – Smile Every Day

They'll charge you in USD, but it's still less expensive than stateside, it's about 5-10 minutes away from the border. This place has dentists with specialties, many of the other practices seem to be staffed mainly by GP's. In Mexico, GP's seem to do a little bit of everything, and will often do things that they're not necessarily fully trained on. I sent my grandma here because they have a "restorative specialist" or something to that effect. 

I go to https://d16tzosk85dhx3.cloudfront.net/dental_arcoiris_optical_family/3019237_296800
It's... much cheaper, but it's way deep in the city, you'll need GPS to find it. The work is solid, but you'll feel like you're in a dental practice-factory, where they're focused on getting you done and out to get someone else in. It does not compromise the quality, but if you're used to feeling like you're the only patient in the world... that won't be the case.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

WintheWin said:


> I live in Mexicali, lots of good quality dentists.
> 
> There are some fancy expensive, young but good, dentists close to the border.
> 
> ...


In Mexico City the dentists I see are great, give you a lot of time and attention, do not take dollars, and are not terribly expensive. It sounds like another world on the border - think I'll stay here!


----------



## 4Lionsnbaja (Nov 12, 2017)

Guadalajara Dental Clinic in Algodones.
They have a website and page on facebook.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I saw a dentist office located right above a funeral home yesterday, not the best location in my opinion.


----------



## travelinhobo6 (Oct 28, 2017)

Winthewin - THanks for the recommendation. I'll check it out.
4Lions - without any actual info I'll assume you're part of the company you're recommending and thus it's a fake response.
Zorro - How exactly is that supposed to help me?

I'm looking ONLY for responses from those who have an actual recommendation and can back it up with an experience, please!


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

travelinhobo6 said:


> Winthewin - THanks for the recommendation. I'll check it out.
> 4Lions - without any actual info I'll assume you're part of the company you're recommending and thus it's a fake response.
> Zorro - How exactly is that supposed to help me?
> 
> I'm looking ONLY for responses from those who have an actual recommendation and can back it up with an experience, please!


So we are not free to make spontaneous comments as usual? All threads here wander a little, unless I am offending you somehow.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Your question was answered, no need to accuse people of being fake and making demands. Once a topic is answered we all tend to waver, I started a thread on bread and once that was exhausted it turned into a debate about booze. Another topic about the safety of a 15 year old diverged into a debate about alcohol vs weed. You are new here but threads do tend to wander once answered. Calling people a fake and making demands is not exactly getting off on the right foot.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> So we are not free to make spontaneous comments as usual? All threads here wander a little, unless I am offending you somehow.


Of course, you are free to make off-the-cuff comments. They are what make this forum a good one, I think!


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I found a dentist office above a funeral home humorous, a dentist would never do that in America but this is just one of the things that make Mexico unique.


----------

